# Onion powder? o.O



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

I've noticed that a lot of baby foods have onion powder listed in the ingredients. Is that ok for a rat, or should I avoid those? I wanted to get the chicken and veggies one as a treat for Delilah, but it had the onion powder and since I didn't know for sure, I decided to avoid it for now.


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

I know dogs and cats aren't supposed to have onion or garlic. I think it causes anemia. But I don't know about rats...


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Alx is right about dogs, but I think onion powder is fine for rats. I haven't seen it on a "no" foods list.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Alright. I just wasn't sure, cause I know onion is bad for hamsters and I couldn't remember if it was ok for rats or not.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I've given my rats a few bites of my salad before when I was done eating and if there is onions in it, they avoid them and don't eat them. Not sure if it's bad for them though...


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.petratscanada.com/forbidden_foods.htm

Raw onion is on there. Onion powder is dehydrated, granulated onion. I'd avoid baby foods that contain it. Earth's Best is a great brand that I use.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

I wonder why only raw? And would dehydrating be considered a "cooking" process, since it preserves the food?


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

ledzepgirl16 said:


> I wonder why only raw? And would dehydrating be considered a "cooking" process, since it preserves the food?


I don't think so, because the proteins aren't denatured in the process.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ahh, ok. LoL, actually, this topic came up over the weekend when I offered my best friend some sashimi. (She's SUCH a picky eater and pretty much hates most meat...especially meat that _looks_ like meat).

I was like, "Aww, come on, I'll dip it in some lemon juice for you, it pretty much cooks it, you know..."

She just glared at me.

But is that why some foods are ok for rats cooked, but not raw? I've always wondered, and it has driven me nuts.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

ledzepgirl16 said:


> But is that why some foods are ok for rats cooked, but not raw? I've always wondered, and it has driven me nuts.


I'd imagine it just has to do with difficulty of digestion whether the proteins and starches are broken down or not, certain enzymes that are eliminated thorough cooking, etc.


----------

